# Comin' home to Drew and Desi



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 17, 2007)

Lol. So a guy is shipping out to Iraq this new years and he's looking for a home for his red. He says that his mom bought her from Bobby, but I'm not completely sure on that one. Either way this pretty girl (Visually looks like a girl to me, hope she is for Apollo's sake) is coming home to us right after Christmas. Say hello to Venus.


















And yes I know the carpet isn't a good idea. That's in his enclosure and will not be an issue, as she will be sharing a 2 story 10x6x6 cage with Apollo. Their little love house.


----------



## dorton (Dec 17, 2007)

Thats cool of you. Nice looking lady


----------



## nat (Dec 18, 2007)

she's really red... very nice


----------



## tegulevi (Dec 18, 2007)

thats looks like a female to me too. they have a different head and color pattern that sometimes sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 18, 2007)

She looks great, I like the colors she is showing, she is smoking.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 18, 2007)

I love reds..and this girl!!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 18, 2007)

wow, kinda looks like the one i was going to get, she looks very nice


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello Venus.You look sweet! :lol: 

Brat!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 2, 2008)

Venus is home and here with Desi and I, and she has been nicely fattened up. Her and Apollo are very happy together. They are currently in a 6x2x2 tank and lay on eachother all day and all night long. Surprisingly to me, Apollo will dig his hole to sleep in and Venus will follow him in and Apollo has no problem with this. They are both much perkier and happier together.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 2, 2008)

sounds like it is a girl afterall.


----------

